# Best way to have a wood stove



## dav84 (Nov 20, 2014)

I thought I would share this ideal I had. Tried it and it works great, No more smoke or debris in the house. ​


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

You feed it from outside, or just from another room?


----------



## dav84 (Nov 20, 2014)

I built a small addition and a roof for the wood just for the stove so I can put the wood in from outside


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

dav84 said:


> ....so I can put the wood in the stove from outside


I have seen this in Finland and Russia, also.

I'd rather have the extra heat from the front of the stove still in the house, than lost outside. I know the dirt and dust & chips are a pain, but I still know how to sweep and vacuum, which doesn't bother me.

I always "crack the door" a bit for 30-60 seconds or so to "get the draft get going" good and strong before I open it all the way to add wood. I don't get any smoke in the house when adding wood this way.


----------



## dav84 (Nov 20, 2014)

It works great and don't have any problems with heat. Stays as hot as you want it to. The heat you loose from the door makes up from the stove pipe. You can have the whole house a 100* if you wanted. I did not know it was already out there.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Good theory and glad it works for you! Thank you for sharing.

I'm an old fashioned guy though. I'd rather be sitting on the couch, in my shorts, wondering how the stove is doing and just stand up and go check. I've seen and tended operations in an outbuilding, and ones that heated a tank of water to heat several buildings. All work fine and do their job. You blast them for 4 or 5 hours and you are good to go for 24. I still like to know that I can just keep a closer eye on my stove.

Maybe it just goes back to my earlier years of living with a cookstove. You walk in the house, smell the stove, and know you are home. Part of being home was tending the fire. As Linc said, cracking the door, then waiting a few seconds, is all part of it. It might just need a poke or two, or to be fed... When it is winter and that cold out, what else are you going to do in NE PA?

Thanks for sharing your idea though!!! I bet many folks who hate the smell of a wood fire and the mess associated with it, will consider it. I personally, find the smell of a woodstove comforting. Seeing a pile of wood there, and estimating how long it will be before I have to go to the pile to get more, just as comforting... Unless I don't have any more that is!!! When a winter storm hits, and I can look over and see I have 5 or 6 or 10 days of wood right there, I'm a happy guy.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

another advantage to dav84's installation would be the stove uses then exhausts only outside air so it would cut drafts in the house way down. All normal installs suck air in from outside through all windows, doors, etc.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Maybe some of us like smoke or debris in the house ... It makes it home.

What can I say I love the smell of wood smoke, that makes it home but to each their own ...


----------



## dav84 (Nov 20, 2014)

No complaints from the women they love it. No cobwebs no dust cleaning out the ashes, No repainting the ceilings every so often. I might hook up my amish cook stove so I can smell smoke this winter to.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

This would work really well in my hot house . For the house I like the cover of grey dust on everything, I can see all the cobwebs that way.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks like it has it's purpose but for me if I have a fire it is cold outside and I definitely don't want to go into the cold to add wood to the fire.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

First read about feeding from the outside in one of "The Survivalist" novels. Imagine this would be good if you had little ones around. Seems the pooch likes it just fine.


----------

